# 𝗗𝗼 𝗙𝗲𝗲𝗹 𝗠𝗼𝗿𝗲 𝗘𝗻𝗲𝗿𝗴𝗶𝘇𝗲𝗱 𝗪𝗵𝗲𝗻 𝗬𝗼𝘂𝗿 𝗦𝗼𝗰𝗶𝗮𝗹𝗶𝘇𝗶𝗻𝗴 𝗢𝗿�



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

(�_�)


----------



## JakeTinker (Feb 28, 2021)

Socializing is nice, but only when the topic of a conversation is enriched and interesting enough. At least for me.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Social situations are more 'battery full' for me, to a point of overcharging:

_cause corrosion of the positive battery plates_
_cause increased water consumption_
_even allow for excessive temperatures causing damage inside the battery._
yup yup


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

Socialising with cool persons is 1000x more energising than doing things on my own.

Doing things on my own is energising too. But a lot of experiences+emotions are better shared so it isn't as pleasant onmyown.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Eeeh this is hard to answer. I get energized yes but after a while I have my limit and...need to stop LOL


----------



## Wax Diamond (Apr 9, 2020)

I am both empath and anti-social. 
What I mean is rules exhaust me, doubts, people who are unsincere. 
I look for peace in nature, within myself. 
I hate barbecues and mariages. 
I prefer woods, books and music. 
Why do I communicate ? 
My passions, pragmaticaly speaking (ask a direction, etc), to try to get in touch with people's authenticity. Small talk can be tamed in a way to reach something more interesting. Allergic to authority and préjugés. 
Afraid people can be bad and tricky. 
Always feeling like a wild beast in a way. 
Love people questionning apparences.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

It depends. Enthusiastic people are energising. Apathetic people are draining. I'd rather kick rocks than spend time with people who can't be bothered.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Wax Diamond said:


> I am both empath and anti-social.
> What I mean is rules exhaust me, doubts, people who are unsincere.
> I look for peace in nature, within myself.
> I hate barbecues and mariages.
> ...


Unless if you fulfill the diagnostic criteria for ASPD, you are not anti-social. Be very careful what you label yourself on the internet as because people can use it against you. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

X10E8 said:


> (�_�)
> View attachment 881666


Again, we need a third option. I'm something of a social "ambivert." I enjoy interacting with others at times, and other times, I enjoy curling up with a good book, watching a good show, or cooking, writing, or listening to music.
So I feel like I'm somewhere in between the two extremes, despite being and ENTP.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Again, we need a third option. I'm something of a social "ambivert." I enjoy interacting with others at times, and other times, I enjoy curling up with a good book, watching a good show, or cooking, writing, or listening to music.
> So I feel like I'm somewhere in between the two extremes, despite being and ENTP.


Heyy Whazzup, I see yeah I completely understand, you're in the middle, yep sure just added that in...😄😄..........

_enjoy curling up with a good book, watching a good show, or cooking, writing, or listening to music._

Hmmm..... That sounds like me, something I'd do.......


----------



## Wax Diamond (Apr 9, 2020)

deafcrossfitter said:


> Unless if you fulfill the diagnostic criteria for ASPD, you are not anti-social. Be very careful what you label yourself on the internet as because people can use it against you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the advice but we are here to share ideas, opinions etc don't we ? 
I do not intend to get paranoid, the world is that mad yes I agree on this point, plus I am probably a fool, and to me anti-social is rather positive in the sense I hear and pronounce it. 

If we must think 10 times before expressing ourselves, verify how many pounds is one single syllable, then, to me... 
there would be definitely no point and pleasure left to develop my ideas on a forum of this kind _in a foreign langage to me. 
It isn't as if my real name was used. 
Don't fu** me I am NOT famous, or... what did David Guetta said ?


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

[



Wax Diamond said:


> Thanks for the advice but we are here to share ideas, opinions etc don't we ?
> I do not intend to get paranoid, the world is that mad yes I agree on this point, plus I am probably a fool, and to me anti-social is rather positive in the sense I hear and pronounce it.
> 
> If we must think 10 times before expressing ourselves, verify how many pounds is one single syllable, then, to me...
> ...


That isn't entirely the point; the point is you are misusing a diagnostic term for people who are mentally ill (antisocial) to the point that they ruin other people lives (typically).


----------



## Wax Diamond (Apr 9, 2020)

deafcrossfitter said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't entirely the point; the point is you are misusing a diagnostic term for people who are mentally ill (antisocial) to the point that they ruin other people lives (typically).


You misunderstood me. This isn't my point !! 
Anyway, it does not matter.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Wax Diamond said:


> You misunderstood me. This isn't my point !!
> Anyway, it does not matter.


Alright .


----------



## Sinuous (Jun 18, 2021)

.. let’s put it that way:
I’m into socializing when I have set an outcome for it, it could be anything, from passing time to sharing thoughts and ideas, or doing fun activities. 
Once the outcome is achieved then I’m drained and out.


----------



## aerstyu (Mar 3, 2021)

Yes, but I can also become worn out if I socialize with the same person or group very often in a certain time period. I do that thing where, you know, you fall silent for a month or so, and then come back like nothing happened. Kind of wish I didn't need that downtime, but it is what it is.


----------



## Eponine_29 (Jun 27, 2021)

Socializing is making me feel tired if it's not with my friends


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Socializing would be nice if I didn't have to pay attention to the feelings of others.


----------



## suomenska (Jun 7, 2020)

I have a natural predilection for myself as the primary company but oh my, spending time with someone you have a nice, deep connection is much better to be honest. It does depend on my mood though; if I'm not up to, I'm just better not being bothered (which doesn't even happen in the first place lol).


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

It usually depends how I socialize, topics, chemistry, intetests, acceptance, reciprociation, interactionstyles, empathy, understanding, feedback, respect, trust, connection, safety, etc.


----------

